# All Eyes Needed---High Risk Mare



## SampleMM (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi everyone. I am posting this for my friend Abby Conder. She has a high risk type mare that should foal tonight. She has lost three of her last foals. It is believed that she foals standing up which in turn never sets her beeper off. Abby, is desperate for a live, healthy foal from her beloved mare so if any of you could watch........I know she would really appreciate it. I spoke with her earlier this evening and I told her that I would post this for her.

Here is a direct link to her foaling cams: http://www.marestare...ias=conderminis

Thank you in advance.


----------



## atotton (Apr 3, 2012)

I'll be watching tonight.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 3, 2012)

I will keep an eye on her as well! Hoping for a safe delivery and healthy mare and foal!


----------



## cassie (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi I'll be watching tonight too! poor thing! she must be so stressed! 9:46pm and she is standing quietly. What is the mares name?

Is your friend in america? just so I know which international code to put in just in case...


----------



## cassie (Apr 3, 2012)

mega butt rubbing at 10:50pm!! WOW she just keps rubbing and rubbing and rubbing... now a little wandering around, she is such a beautiful mare!


----------



## atotton (Apr 3, 2012)

Tail swishing and some more wandering.


----------



## cassie (Apr 3, 2012)

hmm, yeah she is definitley worth watching!!


----------



## atotton (Apr 3, 2012)

and ,,,, back to standing in the corner


----------



## cassie (Apr 3, 2012)

lol of course she did that Diane! you came on lol still standing quietly


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Apr 3, 2012)

Hello! I am Mackenzie, and I would gladly watch for you and your friend! Safe foal is a must!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Apr 3, 2012)

Cassie, the mare is located in Florida, USA.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 3, 2012)

LOL I keep feeling like I need to refresh because the cam froze but then I see an ear move occasionally!!!


----------



## cassie (Apr 4, 2012)

Thank you parmela  yep still standing quiet!! Lol come on girl!


----------



## Jules (Apr 4, 2012)

will watch intermittently too. Love a good foalin' with Cassie! lol


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Apr 4, 2012)

Looken good so far! Com'on girl!





Glad you could make it Jules!


----------



## cassie (Apr 4, 2012)

Hey Jules  glad you could join us!! Back at ya there!! Come on gorgeous girl! The team is here so let's see your baby!! Hey Jules if your ever in the hawkesbury or Sydney area you should stop by



would love to meet you


----------



## Jules (Apr 4, 2012)

she's awake and on the move.

Would love to come say hi Cassie! I used to work at Peats Ridge which isnt far from the Hawkesbury area


----------



## Jules (Apr 4, 2012)

All Decked Out Mini Farm said:


> Looken good so far! Com'on girl!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks



Glad to have a distraction from my study


----------



## cassie (Apr 4, 2012)

Yep now just grazing her stable



oh cool it's a lovely spot! We are at ebenezer about 15min from Windsor


----------



## Jules (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh cool! I don't often get down, but was thinking about going along to a few of the Hills Club days to watch and maybe take my horse down to long-rein while I am there. Will let you know when that happens


----------



## cassie (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah that would be awesome!! 

Still all quiet for our little mare... Sorry but what is her name?


----------



## Jules (Apr 4, 2012)

aaaand she is back to the corner


----------



## Jules (Apr 4, 2012)

shifting her weight on her feet a bit and some casual side-looks at near side


----------



## cassie (Apr 4, 2012)

and standing back in her corner... lol


----------



## Eagle (Apr 4, 2012)

Laying down and acting suspicious


----------



## Jules (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh phew, didnt realise my screen had frozen some time ago..all good, refreshed and she had barely moved lol


----------



## Eagle (Apr 4, 2012)

4.20am and she is stood quietly


----------



## Jules (Apr 4, 2012)

she is awake, scratching and eating


----------



## SampleMM (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow, thank you all so much for watching. I am always blown away by our forum family and how nice everybody is.




I will send this link to Abby so that she can see the responses of everyone. I can't watch marestare as I have a cellular internet connection and live video feed just chews up my monthly data allowance. Go figure, I have insomnia and could watch multiple mares for people but I can't because of this cellular thing.


----------



## Jules (Apr 4, 2012)

weeing or something else? Anyone watching?


----------



## Jules (Apr 4, 2012)

Hmmm. Seems quietish, but I don't trust her for a second..

No probs sampleMM


----------



## SampleMM (Apr 4, 2012)

cassie said:


> Yeah that would be awesome!!
> 
> Still all quiet for our little mare... Sorry but what is her name?


The mare's name is Beatrice.


----------



## SampleMM (Apr 4, 2012)

I checked on her but she was just standing quietly in the stall, sigh.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 4, 2012)

6.20 am and she is stood quietly in the corner still


----------



## Jules (Apr 4, 2012)

SampleMM said:


> I checked on her but she was just standing quietly in the stall, sigh.


oh sorry! It was a wee that she did. She was alert for a little bit after and then back to being quiet in the corner


----------



## Eagle (Apr 4, 2012)

6.30am and she has just gone down sternal


----------



## Jules (Apr 4, 2012)

lateral then sternal


----------



## SampleMM (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh Jules, no need to apologize. I just wanted you to know that I checked in on her too but she wasn't doing much. I thank you all for watching!


----------



## Jules (Apr 4, 2012)

SampleMM said:


> Oh Jules, no need to apologize. I just wanted you to know that I checked in on her too but she wasn't doing much. I thank you all for watching!


phew, thats okay, I thought you may have been cranky from across the other side of the world at me. lol

I watched and made sure she was quiet, then my 2yo got out of bed and needed a cuddle. I was watchig but forgot to post again that it was def. a wee..

She looks so cute lying down from the birds eye view we have


----------



## Eagle (Apr 4, 2012)

she poops in one corner and sleeps in the other



she is my type of mare


----------



## Jules (Apr 4, 2012)

Eagle said:


> she poops in one corner and sleeps in the other
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bahahaha.

You would love my little horse then, he poops in one neat pile...the benefits of gelding a little later


----------



## Jules (Apr 4, 2012)

she's up

hey, it got daylight really quick


----------



## Eagle (Apr 4, 2012)

you know what they say about a "watched kettle never boils" well I guess we stopped her foaling


----------



## Jules (Apr 4, 2012)

another wee



Eagle said:


> you know what they say about a "watched kettle never boils" well I guess we stopped her foaling


totally! bahaha


----------



## cassie (Apr 4, 2012)

SampleMM said:


> Wow, thank you all so much for watching. I am always blown away by our forum family and how nice everybody is.
> 
> 
> 
> I will send this link to Abby so that she can see the responses of everyone. I can't watch marestare as I have a cellular internet connection and live video feed just chews up my monthly data allowance. Go figure, I have insomnia and could watch multiple mares for people but I can't because of this cellular thing.


your very welcome



yes Please let Abby know what her lovely mare has been up to



it helps so much knowing people are watching her. And we LOVE to watch and chat hehe.

wish you could watch marestare there are quite a few real close ones at the moment





tuning in for the evening watch



she is grazing her stable.

how is she looking tonight? what is her bag doing?


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Apr 4, 2012)

Still watching. I know Abby is so worried about this mare and for good reason. But I feel very good about this foal! All these wonderful ladies are watching!!!


----------



## cassie (Apr 4, 2012)

she sure is!

what a mess she has made in her stall already!!! naugty girl!

we are watching!!!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 5, 2012)

3.00am and she is feeling some pressure

3.50am she is hoovering her stable

4.15am she is stood quietly in her corner. I have to go out now for an hour or so.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Apr 5, 2012)

It's 4:20 here and I need to get some sleep, have to work today. She sure can stand FOREVER without moving! I keep refreshing the cam just to see if it's locked up, but no, she's just standing like a statue!lol


----------



## Eagle (Apr 5, 2012)

6.05am and no baby yet


----------



## Eagle (Apr 5, 2012)

1.10pm and she is stood quietly


----------



## Eagle (Apr 5, 2012)

2.35pm and she is quiet.


----------



## atotton (Apr 5, 2012)

I agree she is definitely acting very different tonight. Looking at her side and can't keep still.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 5, 2012)

She definitely looks close tonight


----------



## atotton (Apr 5, 2012)

I think she might be right now!!!!!!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 5, 2012)

She is down and looking like she is starting! Hoping for a safe foaling and healthy mare and foal!!!


----------



## atotton (Apr 5, 2012)

Yup she's definitely foaling, safe hoping for a safe delivery also.


----------



## MeganH (Apr 5, 2012)

Prayers for a safe healthy foaling


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 5, 2012)

I thought I saw a head but wondering if the back legs are forward?


----------



## MeganH (Apr 5, 2012)

I do think those are back legs. Really praying.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 5, 2012)

O thank goodness, it's out!!!! Hope both mare and foal are ok!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 5, 2012)

very rough sure pray mom and foal are ok, great job Abby and husband


----------



## atotton (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank goodness it's over, hoping the mare and foal are ok. That was getting very scary....


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 5, 2012)

Glad to see the baby is getting more active, hope the mare's hind end is ok. If she seems to keep having trouble in the next couple days they can try accupuncture and chiropractic work. Worked great on my mare that had her hind end rearranged during a difficult birth!


----------



## Becky (Apr 5, 2012)

Hopefully, the mare has temporary nerve damage. Have had that a few times here and they ended up just fine. So glad they got a live foal out of that ordeal!


----------



## chandab (Apr 5, 2012)

I just tuned into the foal cam and got a bird's eye view of the foal trying stand, looks like Bambie, legs everywhere. Looks pretty darn cute on foal cam.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 5, 2012)

Woohoo baby is standing already!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 5, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I wasn't so lucky with nerve damage here. Lost a favorite mare's breeding career after a horrid dystocia that caused her permanent nerve damange. (A most beautiful palomino fewspot -- and a heart horse!) She's in a pet home now and well taken care of, but can never be bred again.
> 
> This little one looks strong!!


Sorry to hear about your mare, the mare that I had to have Chiropractic work on took 2 years to get back to normal and then she lost a second foal born premature so decided to end her breeding career as well since she is way too close to my heart to take any more risk!

On marestare they said colt


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 5, 2012)

Definitely a nice leggy colt and I am sure after that foaling that Abby is just happy with alive and standing!!!

I agree though very sad to lose the breeding career of nice horses, mine is an excellent hunter mare and did great in halter too, lost her figure a bit after the second foal but can still jump like the best of them! She works great for taking to fun shows for others to show.

I also hope the mare gets up soon so we can see how she is, she already looked a bit better before she went down so hopefully it will pass and she will be fine.

They did great getting that foal out though, just was scary as heck to watch!!!


----------



## JAX (Apr 5, 2012)

Congrats




on your new boy! So happy she finally has one to love on



.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 5, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> And as any good mare -- she got up for food!!!!!!!! A little hay as an enticer -- and up she came!


ROFL!!! As always food is the key hehehe!


----------



## MeganH (Apr 5, 2012)

Congrats on your new colt


----------



## JAX (Apr 5, 2012)

Maple Hollow Farm said:


> Sorry to hear about your mare, the mare that I had to have Chiropractic work on took 2 years to get back to normal and then she lost a second foal born premature so decided to end her breeding career as well since she is way too close to my heart to take any more risk!
> 
> On marestare they said colt


Wow small world. I was told I should probably put my mare down after a bad dystocia because she was having a horrible time walking. I decided to try a chiro and after her visit she said she should improve some and she might have to come back out but wanted to wait till the foal was weaned as the foal pushing up on udder was making her tense up and hurt again. I weaned the foal and the mare has walked fine since. My first experience with a chiro... I didnt expect what a good outcome it could be.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Apr 5, 2012)

Everyone did a wonderful job!!!! The baby is strong, leggy and refined and momma is interested in food. All great signs!! She does have some damage/pain in the backend, but that is very likely temporary. Let's pray that's the case.

Great job Abby!!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 5, 2012)

JAX said:


> Wow small world. I was told I should probably put my mare down after a bad dystocia because she was having a horrible time walking. I decided to try a chiro and after her visit she said she should improve some and she might have to come back out but wanted to wait till the foal was weaned as the foal pushing up on udder was making her tense up and hurt again. I weaned the foal and the mare has walked fine since. My first experience with a chiro... I didnt expect what a good outcome it could be.


Yep mine had problems walking as well and when she trotted you wanted to cringe it looked so horrible! After Chiro and accupuncture she was able to go back to showing like nothing ever happened! She won her Hunter class out of 15 horses so I was sooo proud of her and glad we didnt give up on her! I highly recommend this type of treatment for any mares that have damage after a dystocia! Glad to hear that others have had as good of results as we did and that it wasnt just a fluke!


----------



## Becky (Apr 5, 2012)

I have had several mares with nerve damage from a dystocia. All recovered completely and all have gone on to have more foals. Some took a few weeks to move right and others took as long as 6 months or so, but they all ended up just fine.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 5, 2012)

I just read this on the Marestare forum posted by Abby I am assuming



> That was scary, I knew it was trouble, it always is when they drip milk for so many days... red bag, then one front leg, and 2 back legs, I got the front leg up, back legs back and he came half way out and the back legs flew forward again and logged under her pelvis.. baby was crying, we were crying, but my husband finally got the feet back again, thank you all for your deligent watching.. of course its another colt, that makes 7 and 1 filly.. but hes alive and one little Trooper!!!!


----------



## Sandy B (Apr 6, 2012)

So it was a red bag but not a breech? The lil guy was lodging his hind legs on the pelvic rim? I guess he was trying to say "NO, I don't want to come out yet". Thank God all is well!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 6, 2012)

Many congratulations on your new colt and well done to both of you for getting him safely into the world.





Hope Momma mare will be ok - she must be thrilled to have a little one at last, bless her.

For minor nerve damage after foaling, Hypericum is really good at helping those 'pinched' nerves to recover.

Again many congrats!!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 6, 2012)

Congratulations, sounds like you all did a wonderful job at helping baby into the world.


----------

